# Highlandtown Bluegill



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The 2005 fishing forecast shows bad news for bluegill fishing in Highlandtown Lake. I haven't fished it fora couple years, but it was once my favorite bluegill lake, with some nice size fish. Anyone have personal knowledge?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I always hate too hear about bad fish reports wether it a hometown lake or not. Makes some appreciate what fish they do get to eat and catch.
Hope everything goes well for them out there! BOB


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

i heared that they put some grass carp in and the weed are pretty much deleated we used to catch some real nice sunfish out there maybe one of my favorite places to fish (no gas motors) you could fish in a canoe or belly boat and not have to worry about getting run over anyways I have planned on fishing it this year trying to get back to some of my favorite places tightlines big_fish


----------

